# A Special Poem I've Wrote For Fertility Friends



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've wrote a special poem in dedication to Tony, Mel and Fertility Friends

I hope you all like it 

Ode To Fertility Friends

Once I was searching the world wide web
Feeling desperate, and sad, at my lowest ebb
I came across a site 
With members like me
All having problems with infertility.

Looking through the threads
I was looking to see
If there was a treatment
Suited to me
The info was there
In front of my eyes
The thread was egg share
I was so surprised.

I logged into the chatroom
To see, who was there
What did I see
People who care
Telling each other
About our troubles
Giving help and support
And blowing bubbles.

Bubbles are a like a cyber hug
Given secretly to you
They make you feel better
And very much loved too
People wonder why they're special
These bubbles people send
Because it's not just a website
It's because it's *FERTILITY FRIENDS.*

VA 2006


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thats lovely  

Well Done , so accurate and true  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Awww thats beautiful Thank Hun


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwww thats really lovely

Thankyou hun

Mel
x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

What a perfect peom.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Aww thats really sweet hun

Martine xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

perfect words hunni


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Lovely MrsR


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hidden talents Vicki mate!!  The poem is fab xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Very perfect and very true 

xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Spot on !!! xxx Lovely poem


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

brilliant Vicki!! Love ya xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Brilliant Vicki well done








words are lovely and describes FF perfectly 
Thanks
love and hugs 
MC xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

what a beautiful poem <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm080LDGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F11%255F61%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Vicky,

What a lovely poem  

Luv Sarah x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

awwww, bless ya, how sweet xxx  

Kay xxx


----------

